# Ideas???



## Starlight (Mar 7, 2011)

I am having a hard time with where to store my food, I have just started and have an older home which has very little storage space:gaah:. I have read you should never store food all in the same place and some should even be hidden. I do have a basement but I'm afaid with the moisture what it will do to my food. Any suggestion and or advice?


Thank you in advance:flower:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

if you have the money to spend on electric, a good dehumidifier is a *short term* moisture solution

if you look at many of the threads here you will see that most of us store dry LTS foods in plastic buckets with O2 absorbers and use glass jars for wet packing... both are highly resistant to external moisture

for the more paranoid of us: a false (hollowed out) interior wall can be made into storage shelves & covered with wood panelling on the cheap:










as can stair steps:


----------



## Starlight (Mar 7, 2011)

Under the stairs is a great idea, that I could easily put together. I do plan on dehydrating my food because it takes up less space but I have to get all my information and product together, which I'm working on right now. I am excited to begin and have my fingers crossed that everything goes as planned:2thumb:

There is SO much information that it's overwhelming at times and everyone seems to do it diffrently


----------



## Starlight (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh and thank you for the help!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Starlight said:


> There is SO much information that it's overwhelming at times and everyone seems to do it diffrently


That is so true, but, what works for me, may not work for you. You will sometimes get conflicting information or might be told to do something one way and find out another way works better for you.

Welcome to the journey!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Welcome to the journey!


The never ending journey.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> That is so true, but, what works for me, may not work for you. You will sometimes get conflicting information or might be told to do something one way and find out another way works better for you.
> 
> Welcome to the journey!


 + Eleventy-billion gazillon!!

Some of the things I am doing now seemed kinda silly to me a couple of years ago when I started out. There are some things that others are doing that are simply not options for me and vice versa.

Move at your own pace, do what is comfortable to you and always strive to learn ... even if something doesn't work for you now, that doesn't mean it won't become relevant later so never discount any information you may find out there.

And don't be afraid to ask ... we ALL have an opinion ... lol

ETA: Oh ... and for the record ... all my foodstuff is stored in the same place, on shelves that I can access easily. My husband teases me that that spare room looks like a Wal-Mart SuperCenter. I am too old and forgetful to be hiding stuff ...


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> That is so true, but, what works for me, may not work for you. You will sometimes get conflicting information or might be told to do something one way and find out another way works better for you.
> 
> Welcome to the journey!


*Very true! What works for me is the Food Saver, I vacuum seal everything. I vacuum seal in canning jars also. I ran across ½ gallon jars over the weekend and have really enjoyed that size for some foods. But if storage were a problem for me, I would just use the vacuum bags until I was comfortable with other storage options. *


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I am really liking the shelves hidden in the interior walls plan very stealty:2thumb:


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

remember, anything you store or hide in your house burns with your house.House fires are not to common anymore but they do happen


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> remember, anything you store or hide in your house burns with your house.House fires are not to common anymore but they do happen


In that case, I'll invite everyone over for BBQ.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> remember, anything you store or hide in your house burns with your house. House fires are not to common anymore but they do happen


Here in Calgary for the last week temperatures have been bouncing off of absolute zero (-40°) and we have had several house fires and broken water-mains that have done serious damage to about a dozen houses.

Yesterday, the radio was telling people to move their precious-stuff to upper levels of their homes if at all possible as it is expected that flooding this spring is going to be even worse than what happened ~6 years ago when all the streams and rivers overflowed their banks and flooded out not only all the low-zones of Calgary, but flooded out several neighboring towns.

I went for a drive during one of those days in my mini-monster and ended up saving several people and also pulled several vehicles out of trouble. Water on the road was flowing over the top of my 35" tires in areas that I had never seen water before!


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> as can stair steps:


That is so FREAKING COOL!!! I see a home improvement project coming up


----------

